# Lens for night time riding



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm going to be doing some night riding very soon for my first time, and have a bit of a worry that my goggles won't be ideal for the dark. I usually ride at Mountain Creek, which seems to be fairly well lit, but I mainly run Smith Ignitor mirror lens, and have a red sensor lens that the goggles have come with. I've been reading that the red sensor isn't a very popular lens, but I'm not sure I will be able to get the popular blue sensor lens in time. Or is the red sensor popular? 

I'm debating relying on good lighting with the ignitor, hoping the red sensor will be good, or maybe picking up a cheap pair of goggles with a yellow or clear lens? Just wondering what you all would recommend.

Thanks!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Do you have the IO goggles? I just ordered a clear lens from Backcountry for $35 for night riding. Throw in a few more bucks and you get free two-day shipping. Will that make it in time?


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Do you have the IO goggles? I just ordered a clear lens from Backcountry for $35 for night riding. Throw in a few more bucks and you get free two-day shipping. Will that make it in time?


I have the Smith Prophecy OTG TurboFan goggles, I guess I can take a look. Thanks for the tip!

And if I get no luck, what would you suggest? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I haven't been night riding with either the red or blue sensor so I'm not much help with actual experience. The clear has 84% visible light transmission. The next best - the blue and gold sensor - have 70%. The red sensor has 60%. 

When we were kids we rode with regular crappy dark goggles and we loved it. We didn't need to fucking see. And we rode fast. Jumps? Why not? People? If they can't see enough to get out of the way it's their own fault. The park? There was no park and we still had fun. 

So, you will certainly be able to use your red sensor to have fun, you just won't be able to see the obstacles as well. If you need to see, I'd try to pick up some cheap clear goggles. You could even just get some sufficiently cool looking safety glasses if you only want to keep a little direct wind out of your eyes.


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been using the Smith blue sensor for night riding and I like it, but I've been thinking about buying a clear lens. How do the two compare? Doesn't a tinted lens help better with contrast in the flat light, or is clear preferred for night riding?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

https://store.prolens.com/mobile/snow-goggles-replacement-lenses-c32.aspx

I can't say from experience at night but wouldn't the yellow sensor enhance the existing light better than clear?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Unless you attach flashlights to them they can't enhance the light


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Unless you attach flashlights to them they can't enhance the light


I guess this is what I meant

"Overall Benefits. Copper, orange, yellow/amber and brown lens tints make an environment appear brighter and are commonly used in low-light conditions. These lens tints significantly block blue light and enhance contrast and depth perception making them helpful for overcast, hazy and foggy conditions."

"
The yellow or golden tinted lenses can reduce blue light. Meanwhile it also can allow more other frequency's light go across the lenses. The yellow tinted would eliminate the blue part of the spectrum, thus from that, all the staff will seem to be more bright and clear. This is why the sunglasses that protect your eyes from snow blind are yellow colored. Different color tinted sunglasses have different characters. 1.	Red ones: increase contrast and boldness and is suited to water sports and snowfield sports. 2.	Brown ones: increase the color contrast, so it's the first choice when you driving a car. 3.	Yellow ones: Well-suited for wearing in cloudy day, it has distinct view, but not suitable for the environment of blazing sunlight. 4.	Deep green ones: It would keep natural original color for your view of object"


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Clear is 85-90% is the best for night. 
Or Yellow, if you have a better lighting. It's ~70% usually, and that difference makes sense.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

tacoman50 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm going to be doing some night riding very soon for my first time, and have a bit of a worry that my goggles won't be ideal for the dark. I usually ride at Mountain Creek, which seems to be fairly well lit, but I mainly run Smith Ignitor mirror lens, and have a red sensor lens that the goggles have come with. I've been reading that the red sensor isn't a very popular lens, but I'm not sure I will be able to get the popular blue sensor lens in time. Or is the red sensor popular?
> 
> I'm debating relying on good lighting with the ignitor, hoping the red sensor will be good, or maybe picking up a cheap pair of goggles with a yellow or clear lens? Just wondering what you all would recommend.
> 
> Thanks!


I have some cheap Scotty goggles and they're clear and they are awesome at night.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah clear or yellow would be the way to go. Clear if you don't mind swapping the lens or want a dedicated pair. Yellow if you are considering getting an awesome flat light lens to also use in the day.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies! Because Mountain Creek is well lit overall at night, I decided to take your advice and ordered the Smith Yellow Sensor lens since it should be too bright for clear. I'll let you all know how it goes, but I can't wait for some night riding this weekend!

Edit: the yellow lens was perfect for a place like creek, since the majority of the mountain is very well lit (except the very top of the green), the yellow helped visibility of the terrain while not blinding me from the lights on the sides.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For night riding, nothing really beats a clear lens. Otherwise whatever has the next highest VLT like the hi-intensity yellow type lenses.


----------

